# Will anyone help me in Linux...?



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey all... first of all... Hi... !
I'm a Windows user for the past 2 years... I tried linux in VirtualBox and live CD very much and I liked it... but the only thing that is keeping me away is that i don't know how to install my Modem Driver.... if anyone can help me to figure me out how to install it then I'll be grateful... should I host my Drivers... and I want to use Ubuntu or Fedora, as I liked both of em..... and if possible I'm willing to go on Remote PC service so I can understand it...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 3, 2009)

Modem Drivers ? Which modem ? Dial Up modem ?
If you have broadband then no need to worry about network drivers.

I hope you have no issues in creating a partition and installation !


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 3, 2009)

Give out your modem details so we can answer your question.


----------



## ico (Jun 3, 2009)

hmm using the USB cable for your ADSL modem? Use the Ethernet cable instead.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 3, 2009)

Fu(k... I must be dreaming, sorry for the wrong post... actually I want to install my LAN Driver(my modem), the realtek one was gone kaput... and hence i brought a cheap Intex one... the exact model name is Silan SC92031 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter... Linux detect's my Realtek LAN driver but not this one... I've gotten the driver with me but dunno how to install it... 
Comand lines confuse me too much... i cannot pass the make install or whatever stuff...


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 3, 2009)

I do not think it is a driver issue. It's has a rtl-8139d chipset.
In Windows, Open the device manager, browse to the card->properties, and enable the feature "Wake-on-lan after shutdown." Give OK. And reboot to Ubuntu. It should work now.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 3, 2009)

NucleusKore said:


> I do not think it is a driver issue. It's has a rtl-8139d chipset.
> In Windows, Open the device manager, browse to the card->properties, and enable the feature "Wake-on-lan after shutdown." Give OK. And reboot to Ubuntu. It should work now.


Where's the option.. ? I'm using Windows XP SP3, there's only "Allow this device to bring computer out of standby"....


----------



## Joker (Jun 3, 2009)

post the output of


```
lspci | grep Ethernet
```

from the terminal in linux.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 4, 2009)

Here's the sequence for my card. There will be something similar in yours.

*img193.imageshack.us/img193/9423/50384956.th.png

*img520.imageshack.us/img520/27/99858348.th.png

*img268.imageshack.us/img268/227/50979665.th.png

*img198.imageshack.us/img198/3517/62653490.th.png

*img192.imageshack.us/img192/627/71683074.th.png

*img190.imageshack.us/img190/1950/84705028.th.png

*img230.imageshack.us/img230/3566/53829169.th.png


----------



## hullap (Jun 4, 2009)

NucleusKore said:


> Here's the sequence for my card. There will be something similar in yours.



awesome bg


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 4, 2009)

I've tried your steps but my card has less options than yours and there's no Shutdown option.... I've got the drivers... I can upload it... but just tell me how to install the drivers in linux.... ? Screenshots like this will help very much...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 4, 2009)

This is what Ico(gagandeep) had once told me for my CDMA modem,

1. Just download this executable…..bsnlclarity and save it to your home folder.
2. Connect your phone to the system with the usb cable.
3. Now at terminal type
$ sudo ./bsnlclarity
You will be asked for your username and password for accessing the internet enter it …..
now start surfing.

I didn't try it yet!! See if it works!

Also check this, *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=115115


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 4, 2009)

ico said:


> hmm using the USB cable for your ADSL modem? Use the Ethernet cable instead.



Maybe Ethernet isn't supported?


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 4, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> This is what Ico(gagandeep) had once told me for my CDMA modem,
> 
> 1. Just download this executable…..bsnlclarity and save it to your home folder.
> 2. Connect your phone to the system with the usb cable.
> ...



This isn't linux.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 4, 2009)

You all aren't getting it to my point... let me make it simple...
1: I got a LAN Card from Intex
2: I have the drivers for it which I got bundled with it
3: I want to use those drivers in Linux
4: I want to know how should I install in screenshots...
5: I'm getting frustrated...


----------



## Joker (Jun 4, 2009)

^ i had asked you to post the output of


```
lspci | grep Ethernet
```
first do this...people also get frustrated when you overlook posts.



Disc_Junkie said:


> This is what Ico(gagandeep) had once told me for my CDMA modem,
> 
> 1. Just download this executable…..bsnlclarity and save it to your home folder.
> 2. Connect your phone to the system with the usb cable.
> ...


this is only for using BSNL Tarang WLL fone in linux...his case is different.


----------



## Flake (Jun 4, 2009)

Or post the complete output of _lspci_ command, if possible.

```
sudo lspci
```

Don't forget to use *sudo* with _lspci_ in Ubuntu.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 4, 2009)

01:02.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
01:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Hangzhou Silan Microelectronics Co., Ltd. Unknown device 2031 (rev 01)

here it is... one is not been detected and the realtek one doesn't work(it got burned  )


----------



## ico (Jun 4, 2009)

Krazy Bluez said:


> 01:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Hangzhou Silan Microelectronics Co., Ltd. Unknown device 2031 (rev 01)


That's a cheapo & fake Realtek card....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 4, 2009)

Krazy Bluez said:


> 01:02.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
> 01:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Hangzhou Silan Microelectronics Co., Ltd. Unknown device 2031 (rev 01)
> 
> here it is... one is not been detected and the realtek one doesn't work(it got burned  )


Silan? lolurscrewed  !!


----------



## ico (Jun 4, 2009)

^ yea, brands like Intex can't be trusted.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 4, 2009)

I know I'm screwed... but since i works in Windows, I'm happy with it..... so I guess installing the bundled driver won't do any good.. anyways... thanks for the help, especially Ico.... !


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 4, 2009)

And for those of you who liked my wallpaper here's the source
*images.google.co.in/imgres?imgurl=...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&hs=4Pw&sa=N&um=1


----------



## harishgayatri (Sep 15, 2009)

NucleusKore said:


> Here's the sequence for my card. There will be something similar in yours.
> 
> *img193.imageshack.us/img193/9423/50384956.th.png
> 
> ...




Great Background


----------



## FilledVoid (Sep 17, 2009)

Out of curiosity did you get this to work ? Your best option is to just get a new network card but if you would like to push your luck and see if you can get it to work on Ubuntu then heres a couple of link with detailed instructions which you can use in Ubuntu to solve your problem. 

*vishalmanohar.wordpress.com/2007/07/07/configuring-hangzhou-silan-on-ubuntu-linux/

Refer the links in there and one of them has the driver and the instructions necessary to do the install. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ico (Nov 7, 2009)

^ I vaguely told Krazy Bluez to try Ubuntu through wubi. And surprisingly, Silan worked flawlessly.


----------



## khattam_ (Dec 30, 2009)

LAN cards don't cost much. Go for a better one. Search online to see if the card you are going for has issues with OS you want to use.


----------

